# Cloudy Eye but not pink eye?



## FreckledFarmer (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a wether that pretty consistently has a slightly cloudy eye. Some days it looks worse than others. Some days I don't notice it at all (brighter days). With that being said I don't work with our bucks, my husband does, so I don't see him on a daily bases. Anyways, other than cloudiness he is fine. No crust or runniness at all. It doesn't seem to bother him. He is eating fine. His spirits are normal. His eyes are nice and pink and he was dewormed recently. It has me stumped. I've never dealt with pink eye but I would assume there would be some crustiness. I attached a picture.


----------



## FreckledFarmer (Oct 27, 2012)

No sure why the picture uploaded upside down… Sorry


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It must be something else. Not sure though.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I can't tell in the picture, are his eyelashes turned under?


----------



## FreckledFarmer (Oct 27, 2012)

Nope. I've checked. We had 2 kids born with turned in eyelids this past year, so that was the first thing that came to mind. This guy is 2 and has a different sire than those kids and I've never seen his eyelids folded under.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It wouldn't hurt to put a couple of LA200 drops(over the counter drug) in the eye (no needle) in case, for 5 days 2 x a day. If it is something there that should take care of it. 

It also may be from injury and is a little glazed over from it. Some may clear up and go away, while others it is permanent.

Any squinting going on, do you see a scratch there maybe or ulceration?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I've had fire ants sting the eyes of animals here. It causes cloudy eyes.


----------



## FreckledFarmer (Oct 27, 2012)

I examined it and didn't see any scratches or ulcering. Just a glaze. It's equal in both eyes. I might just go ahead and treat like you said. Just because I don't see something, doesn't mean its not there.

This guy is in the woods with our buck. I can't think of an insect, especially this time of year, that would be getting into his eyes, but I will keep an eye out to see if I notice anything buzzing or crawling around.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How old is the goat? Could it be cataracts starting possibly?


----------



## Ch3yra3 (Jun 19, 2018)

My baby pigmy goat has really bad cloudy eyes. 4 days old. She is eating well and pooping well. Any suggestions?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Check for inverted eyelashes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------

